# Preparing for Out of State Hunts for the First Time



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

This time of year is exciting because its when I file my applications for out of state hunts. If you'd like to hunt out of state, but never have, here is an article I wrote briefly outlining what my process is in planning such an undertaking. It's a good start. 

For you fellas who've also done it before, what tips do you have for the guy who's never hunted out of state and needs to go it alone?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I have done a half-dozen self-guided hunts in ID and NM since 1987.

One of the first things you need to figure out is what type of hunt are you looking for? 

At one extreme you have a self-guided backpack hunt into a wilderness area (I have done 3 in Idaho...my favorite place us up the Stoddard trail in the Frank Church Wilderness). At the other end of the spectrum is the car camp in a National Forest Camp Ground with a short drive to a hunting area each day.

In between might be a guided hunt where you are spending a lot more money, but getting the benefit of someone who (hopefully) knows the area and has some ability to get a camp set up ahead of time for you so you can spend more time hunting and less time surviving!

Over the years I have probably spent several hundred dollars on topo maps! No telling how many hours I have spent scouting unfamiliar country via map study! Google earth is even a help these days that we didn't have years ago.


Tim


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Good stuff Tim. Currently I'm preparing for an archery hunt in Colorado in late September. My buddy and I are looking at your first option. Hike deep into a wilderness area and backpack camp. 

One day I'm going to hunt Idaho like you. I get excited looking at maps and thinking of the possibilities.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> I get excited looking at maps and thinking of the possibilities.


Oh yea....I am a map dreamer, too!

And I can't tell you how many hours I have spent wandering in the Frank Church Wilderness courtesy of Google Earth!



Tim


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

if you are a flatlander get in shape for the increased evelations


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I am quite a flat lander. Below sea level in fact. So my work outs include sprinting, because there is no way I am going to acclimate in 7 days. I have to be ready to shoot while I'm out of breath.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I've done a few; OR, WA, SD, AK, and ME for either big game or ducks. Believe it or not, I used to "trophy hunt" for ducks. I've also done Germany and Austria for boar and chamois. 

Big thing for me is always mapping and looking at success rates for the areas you're thinking about. It also doesn't hurt to "lurk" on local forums to see what the locals are saying. 

Of course, if you're a local, it's not a great idea to post up your success along with location, unless you want to find a bunch of "out of staters" next year. 

Then there's getting in shape, not an issue for me lately, I get in 3 miles walking 5 days, and just did 10 miles on SAT with a pack and specialized gear. For mountains/gross elevation changes I try to arrive in advance for scouting/acclimation. CO not so bad, Austria for chamois can make you miserable and combat ineffective. Literally if you miss a shot due to being out of wind, you'll go back down the mountain, then up another one to find another animal. Luckily my in-law is in Austria, so I'll spend a week hiking etc before hunting. 

As for gear, I tried lugging an open country elk rifle through the WA "jungle" for Roosevelt Elk once, and only once. Too long, too heavy, too much magnification, then I put together a woods carbine. For AK, I had to invest in hip-boots and a chitload of bug spray (Spring Black Bear).

Chuck


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Chuck hunting for chammies is a dream of mine. Austria would be a blast. Did you ever have any altitude sickness issues?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> Chuck hunting for chammies is a dream of mine. Austria would be a blast. Did you ever have any altitude sickness issues?


 No, but it might well have been due to the acclimation and when I went it was usually DEC when the snow is deep and they've moved down some. 

It really is a blast, as long as you don't mind the hike up and it will teach what's needed and not. Guarantee you'll be carrying less stuff on your next trip. My FIL is a retired Forrestmeister, and the man is tall, lanky, and can hike for days. So he'd take me on his usual 3-4 hr walks up and down before we'd ever go after the goats.

Chuck


----------

